# Carbon Fiber Trunk Lid...



## Estis Fatuus (Jul 17, 2003)

I've been looking around for a carbon fiber trunk lid for a while, I kinda like the way they look unpainted... call it ricey, but I just like the look of the unpainted materal. I had heard ionic dynamics was making a carbon fiber hood and trunk for the A32 Maxima. I, in particular have a 97 Maxima and am really intereseted in getting a carbon fiber trunk. The part doesn't show up on Ionic Dynamics website. Any idea where I can find this part and how much it costs ?


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

Here ya go...

http://www.vqpower.com/v2/modules.php?name=News&file=article&sid=83


----------



## Estis Fatuus (Jul 17, 2003)

I've seen that, but they don't list it on their website to order it.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

Yeah you have to email them about it.


----------

